# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr Cooley 2,636 FUT

## Jerry Cooley, MD

This patient came for frontal-temporal restoration. We started him on finasteride and did FUT consisting of 2,636 grafts (1-518, 2-1438, 3-680; 5434 hairs total). He is shown 17 months later.

----------

